
Pakistan’s earthquake was so violent it created a new island in the Indian Ocean - dshankar
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/09/25/pakistans-earthquake-was-so-violent-it-created-this-new-island-in-the-indian-ocean/
======
greenyoda
Prior discussion here (for the BBC article that ComputerGuru mentioned):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6447007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6447007)

------
umairsiddique
It's not a new Island. The last time it appeared was back in late 2010. It's
simply resurfaced.

~~~
sillysaurus2
A motivating spot to build a startup, then.

~~~
robinhowlett
The island pivoted.

------
robomartin
So, let me get this straight. People are standing on this land mass that,
prior to this earthquake, was underwater.

Wouldn't it be funny if another quake hit and made it go back under water?

I'm a decent swimmer and probably swim somewhere around five to seven miles
per week (open water and pool). I would wait a while before getting on that
land mass. Maybe I'm too paranoid.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Actually if you read the BBC article it is the mud shell of a giant bubble of
flammable gas. So what would be "funny" would be to have the think pop under
them and engulf them in a huge fireball explosion. Ok, so not funny, but they
mention also in the BBC article to 'igniting' one of the gas leaks and then
having a heck of a time putting it out again.

If it is methane, they would be better off leaving it lit and burning as the
CO2 would be less of a greenhouse gas than the methane, and it would prevent
buildup of unburnt gas which increases the fire hazard.

Of course they could build a magical city on it with its own source of power
that could develop advanced technologies and then sink into the ocean never to
be heard from again :-)

~~~
NovemberWest
_Of course they could build a magical city on it with its own source of power
that could develop advanced technologies and then sink into the ocean never to
be heard from again :-)_

I propose we dub it _Atlantis._

Edit: Signed, Captain Obvious

~~~
UIZealot
> I propose we dub it Atlantis.

Indiantis?

~~~
NovemberWest
Indianis. Sure. (Indiantis sounds like indianitis, an inflammatory condition,
apparently. ;) )

------
zengr
"Indian Ocean"? Its called the Arabian Sea.

~~~
santosha
"The Arabian Sea is a region of the Indian Ocean..."
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabian_Sea](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabian_Sea)

